# Hello



## Mousegirl81 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello! From Michigan new to here but not new to Mice...I have had them for years.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin! What varieties do you breed?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

hi and welcome


----------



## Mousegirl81 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome ..I used to have a breeding pair of zebra mice and a pair of fancy mice I used to breed only as a hoobly. A few years ago they died ..it was a heart brake for me so I stop breeding mice and just got a few female fancy mice .


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## MiataLife (Sep 17, 2014)

I saw zebra mice at an exotics expo years ago, they were gorgeous


----------

